# Coffee Table Viv



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, as title says

I am in the design stages of a coffee table viv.

Want to get peoples opinion of it so far. Dimensions are roughly a 3x2x2 for the actual viv part plus extra for two side pouches. But I am thinking of making it to a 3x3x2. Glass top and glass sides that are like a normal viv. Heating via heat mats, or I may add place for a basking spot. As for UV I am thinking of using the new arcadia slimline fitting. One either side, or would that be over kill?

I also want to have some suggestions as to what to keep. I obviously need something thats not too shy, would like something pretty active too


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks ace. I was tempted by a coffee table viv from volly, only the price stopped me really! 

Rankins dragon? Sociable, active and would suit a 3x2x2/3x3x2. However you'll of course definitely need a basking spot. I would imagine 1 Arcadia t5 would be suffice for most reptiles in a viv that side, definitely for a Beardie/Rankins.


----------



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

Whats the cost on one from Volly?

I like Rankins, but have a beardie, cresties and panther cham. So have the usual suspects. So im after something unusual.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

caddie said:


> Whats the cost on one from Volly?
> 
> I like Rankins, but have a beardie, cresties and panther cham. So have the usual suspects. So im after something unusual.


Honestly I cannot remember now, plus I was looking at a much larger one at 6x2x2. Give him a bell I'm sure he'll be able to quote you there and then. There are pics of his coffee table viv flying around somewhere, it looks awesome.


----------



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

Ill have a look, Am looking at doing it myself as a hobby. I get bored in the evenings. 

I also want to do a Background for my beardie like yours


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

caddie said:


> Ill have a look, Am looking at doing it myself as a hobby. I get bored in the evenings.
> 
> I also want to do a Background for my beardie like yours


Haha, fair enough, probably save a few quid doing it that way too.


----------



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

Hopefully save some, but knowing me I will change design half way through, and cost loads lol


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks like it would be awesome, i'd have a ratsnake in there if it were mine


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

here's the one i did, 36x18x18 and £95 :2thumb:


----------



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

Volly, thats nice mate. Good Work, Ive changed the design again.... bit more square, im doing the CAD now so will post another pic. What did you do on the top? Got any ideas how I can sit the glass in the top?


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

the top on that one is wood and hinged so it opens upwards like a door - glass sides/front are single pieces


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

That would look nice full of anoles....


----------



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is the latest picture. Dimensions are 1.5m by 1m. With actual Viv Dimensions 1m by1m. which is actually bigger then a 4by 2










Keep all your ideas coming 

(ps can you see my help?)


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

What about ventilation ? I like the idea, ad I LOVE that you use CAD for designing your viv .


----------



## Jols (Jul 26, 2012)

Really love the idea of having a coffee table viv : victory:


----------



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

Gangrena said:


> What about ventilation ? I like the idea, ad I LOVE that you use CAD for designing your viv .


Was just thinking about that. Do you think this set up with ventilation would suffice? I am trying to make it look neat and tidy, but would rather have a better set up for the animal.










I have decided on a kingsnake for this viv.

I am looking to use a AHS heater, and LED lighting to make give a nice clean light for viewing. Now to work on the false bottom for one of the side pockets for the electrics.


----------



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

Jols said:


> Really love the idea of having a coffee table viv : victory:


If you weren't so far away I would make you one at the same time, would help bring costs down. I'm looking at designing other types too. So watch this space


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

The *only* reason I haven't bought one from Volly is because I can't think of any animal other than inverts which don't need heat or light or some form of electrical item... electrical items = *wires!* My coffee table is currently bang in the centre of the room, wouldn't really look so great with 3 or 4 cables running out of it


----------



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

mstypical said:


> The *only* reason I haven't bought one from Volly is because I can't think of any animal other than inverts which don't need heat or light or some form of electrical item... electrical items = *wires!* My coffee table is currently bang in the centre of the room, wouldn't really look so great with 3 or 4 cables running out of it


Watch this space, it will have one cable


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

caddie said:


> Watch this space, it will have one cable


Better than 3 or 4, but even one cable is one too many, would spoil the effect of it being a coffee table for me, and it would end up pushed up against a wall so I could hide the cable. I'm OCD like that :gasp:


----------



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

mstypical said:


> Better than 3 or 4, but even one cable is one too many, would spoil the effect of it being a coffee table for me, and it would end up pushed up against a wall so I could hide the cable. I'm OCD like that :gasp:


My plan is for one cable, cut a hole in my rug, poke it though under. I am a little OCD, but not to that extent


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

caddie said:


> My plan is for one cable, cut a hole in my rug, poke it though under. I am a little OCD, but not to that extent


I'm to the extent that, that hole would annoy the hell out of me. I would just know it was there :lol2:


----------



## sarahlou67 (Jul 10, 2012)

I like this idea! My only question is, would the noise of clanking coffee cups or whatever upset anything that would be housed in there? (i'm a bit heavy handed with the old coffee mug, oops :blush other than that, love the idea and eagerly awaiting updates :smile:


----------



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

I think maybe on the actual glass could upset the occupants. But I personally would use the sections either side. Or maybe coasters. Only one way to find out I suppose. .....


----------



## sarahlou67 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yup or just not be a ham fisted oaf like me and actually take care when putting cups down... either way it's a great build and definitely a striking focal point to the room it'll be in!


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Fantastic idea!cant wait for updates. a tarantula would look great in a small coffee table but imagine the coffee cups would bug him! also would scare any unwanted house guests away :lol2:


----------



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

Carrie86 said:


> Fantastic idea!cant wait for updates. a tarantula would look great in a small coffee table but imagine the coffee cups would bug him! also would scare any unwanted house guests away :lol2:


Not a chance of a tarrantula, not keen on spiders lol.

No update for a while as I cant afford to start the build. My engine is about to blow, so am saving for a new one,

Im hoping after christmas to have a little more money and start then.


----------



## RADIOGAGAGA (Oct 4, 2011)

volly said:


> here's the one i did, 36x18x18 and £95 :2thumb:
> 
> image


Now that is seriously cool:no1:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Awesome looking viv build carrie, i will be keeping an eye out for you're updates, very interested to see how this progresses.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

chop chop hah


----------



## delboyswork (Feb 1, 2013)

volly said:


> here's the one i did, 36x18x18 and £95 :2thumb:
> 
> image


hi volly do you want to sell it, as im very interested.....


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Volly's a viv maker so that would have been made to order.


----------

